# Rocky Mountain RC



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open callbacks:

To the 2nd series: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 20, 21, 24, 25, 27, 29, 32, 33 (20 dogs)

To the 3rd series: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 13, 16, 17, 18, 20, 21, 24, 25, 27, 29, 33 (16 dogs)


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Qualifying 1st series hard triple then invite to run land blind.
8 back to run water blind

1,2,3,9,10,14,16,21


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Qual results

1st 10 Ace, O/H Boice
2nd 21 DJ O/H Mundell
3rd 14 Rocky O - Scheig H Edwards
4th 1 Walker O - Smithwick H - Edwards
RJ 16 Tango O/H Munhollon
J 3 Riot O/H Munhollon
J 9 Ruddy O/H Hess


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

It was a tough Qual, but fair. I had fun running it. Thanks to the judges, Wayne Jensen and Jeff Schuett. Also thanks to the members of RMRC for a smooth and enjoyable event


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

BBnumber1 said:


> Qual results
> 
> 1st 10 Ace, O/H Boice
> 2nd 21 DJ O/H Mundell
> ...


....just to clarify...


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

Just to clarify, He beat Her again!!!! and that is the way it should be. Congrats to you both.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

JWC said:


> Just to clarify, He beat Her again!!!! and that is the way it should be. Congrats to you both.


Umm, actually, thats the first time we have ever ran in the same stake. I would have to say that Riot ran an excellent trial and was in a better position than Tango going into the 4th. Not bad for 26 months old.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

BBnumber1 said:


> Umm, actually, thats the first time we have ever ran in the same stake. I would have to say that Riot ran an excellent trial and was in a better position than Tango going into the 4th. Not bad for 26 months old.


Smart man... Been married a while and plans to stay that way!

Lainee, you will beat him during elk season...


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JWC said:


> Just to clarify, He beat Her again!!!! and that is the way it should be. Congrats to you both.


It was our first time to actually compete head to head, it was fun and nerve racking. I'm stoked beyond words at what my young one accomplished and I'm thrilled David in the end beat us out....with that said, he better watch out, Little Riot and I aren't going to take it so easy on him in the Spring!  Proud of ya honey, you too T-dog!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Open results:
1st: Manny with Robby B.
2nd: Ammo with Bill P.
3rd: Rubby with Bart P. 
4th: Marti with Joel H.
RJ: Riot with Kenny T.
JAMS: Dux with Kenny T. 
Check with Barb H.
Jade with Mark E.
Loca with Bart P.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Results for Open, Qualifying, and Derby on EE

Derby Results

1. Hurst/Luke
2. Shih/Edda
3. Jenson/Clyde
4. Edwards/Flint
RJ: Hurst/Maggie

Junior Handler Riley Wardlow with Harley


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

BBnumber1 said:


> It was a tough Qual, but fair. I had fun running it. Thanks to the judges, Wayne Jensen and Jeff Schuett. Also thanks to the members of RMRC for a smooth and enjoyable event


Qual-shmall - you got 4th in the Amateur......WAY TO GO DAVID!!!! Say goodbye to the Q!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go David and Tango!!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

All results now on EE

Amateur

1. Howard/Check
2. Morgan/Shadow
3. Shih/Kitty
4. Munhollon/Tango
RJ Harris/Billie
J Harris/Marti


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Ted Shih said:


> All results now on EE
> 
> Amateur
> 
> ...


Congratulations Ted, to both you and Larry on the placements. I missed seeing you....maybe next year....


----------



## zoomngoldens (Nov 11, 2004)

Congratulations Barb on the Am win!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Fantastic job, David and Tango!!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Way to go David and Tango, great weekend for you 2. Also congrats to Ted, Barb, Larry and my buddy from Steamboat, Joel and his two fine dogs.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JWC said:


> Just to clarify, He beat Her again!!!! and that is the way it should be. Congrats to you both.


Now that I figured who this is, you are in soooo much trouble when I see ya again!!! 

And does your wife know you are playing on the Internet again?.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Old School Labs said:


> Way to go David and Tango, great weekend for you 2. Also congrats to Ted, Barb, Larry and my buddy from Steamboat, Joel and his two fine dogs.


 *Congrats to All**!*  
Especially to Robby and Manny who qualified for the Open National.  And Barb Howard who won the Amateur! Way to go Barb and Check - Got the blue and finished both Trials.  
Thanks to *Everyone* who worked so hard to put on an Awesome Trial.  
Micki and Bill 

*Open results:*
 1st: Manny with Robby B.
 2nd: Ammo with Bill P.
 3rd: Rubby with Bart P. 
 4th: Marti with Joel H.
 RJ: Riot with Kenny T.
 JAMS: Dux with Kenny T. 
 Check with Barb H.
 Jade with Mark E.
 Loca with Bart P. 
*Amateur results: *
 1. Howard/Check
2. Morgan/Shadow
3. Shih/Kitty
4. Munhollon/Tango
RJ Harris/Billie
J Harris/Marti
*Qual results:*
 1st 10 Ace, O/H Boice
 2nd 21 DJ O/H Mundell
 3rd 14 Rocky O - Scheig H Edwards
 4th 1 Walker O - Smithwick H - Edwards
 RJ 16 Tango O/H Munhollon
 J 3 Riot O/H Munhollon
 J 9 Ruddy O/H Hess  
*Derby Results:* 
1. Hurst/Luke
2. Shih/Edda
3. Jenson/Clyde
4. Edwards/Flint
RJ: Hurst/Maggie
*Junior Handler Riley Wardlow with Harley*


----------

